

Learn unix. you will gain a great company. - tzury
http://static.flickr.com/61/171133362_47769991b0.jpg

======
ejs
would have been nice if you add NSFW to the title or not post since it is not
at all relevant to this site

~~~
Readmore
Exactly. This picture just keeps popping up on all the 'social news' sites. I
guess it's time to move to a new community that hasn't been "topless chicks
with unix book roll'd"

